# Kevin Tong - Bon Iver, East Coast Tour (2012)



## Spot (22 Luglio 2016)

Tra il 2009 e il 2012, K.T. è stato l'illustratore di fiducia dei Bon Iver. Ne escono fuori 5 lavori dall'atmosfera onirica e delicatissima, che, se guardati uno dopo l'altro, sembrano quasi appartenere a un filo narrativo comune.
Questo, in particolare, si ispira alle note di "Towers".


----------



## Minerva (24 Luglio 2016)

eccoti ,per questa "inaugurazione" fiori d'autore per te


----------

